# Samsung presenta el Barristor, su transistor con grafeno



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2012)

*Samsung presenta el Barristor, su transistor con grafeno*

​
Uno de los postulados más conocidos en el mundo de la electrónica es la Ley de Moore, un enunciado realizado por Gordon Moore (uno de los fundadores de Intel) en 1965 en el que nos venía a decir que cada dos años se duplicaría el número de transistores que se insertarían en los circuitos integrados, algo que se ha seguido cumpliendo prácticamente hasta nuestros días. La miniaturización, es decir, la realización de transistores más pequeños, nos ha permitido aumentar la capacidad de proceso de nuestros circuitos integrados, sin embargo, la miniaturización comenzaba a ser un problema hoy en día con tamaños que hacen aflorar inestabilidades en el silicio. Una de las soluciones que más se barajan en el campo de la microelectrónica es el uso de nuevos materiales que puedan complementar al silicio para poder traspasar esta barrera, por ejemplo el grafeno. Parece que el Instituto de Electrónica Avanzada de Samsung va a ser uno de los primeros en alcanzar este objetivo con el Barristor, un transistor con grafeno que han presentado en la revista Science.

La miniaturización, y por tanto el aumento de la escala de integración de los circuitos electrónicos, permite desarrollar transistores más pequeños que hacen que la distancia que recorren los electrones a través del canal sea más pequeña algo que combinado con un material que aumente la movilidad de los electrones da como resultado un dispositivo mucho más potente. Tradicionalmente, la industria se ha enfocado en la reducción del tamaño hasta llegar al límite del propio silicio momento en el que ha mirado al grafeno, y a sus propiedades relativas a la movilidad de los electrones (que es 200 veces superior a la del silicio), como solución a sus problemas.

Samsung ha desarrollado el que será uno de los transistores que llevarán los dispositivos electrónicos del futuro, el Barristor, un transistor que compuesto de silicio y grafeno capaz de realizar conmutaciones extremadamente rápidas (requisito básico para utilizarlo en dispositivos electrónicos digitales). ¿Conmutación rápida? En condiciones ideales, un dispositivo digital debería pasar de estar activado a estar apagado de manera instantánea pero eso es algo que, realmente, no puede ocurrir puesto que tras retirar la alimentación, el transistor presenta un pequeño transitorio en el que aún circula corriente.

​
Para detener este flujo de electrones, el equipo del Instituto de Electrónica Avanzada de Samsung ha desarrollado lo que se conoce como barrera Schottky pero usando silicio y grafeno para controlar la barrera que evita esta corriente espúrea, un principio que han plasmado en 9 patentes que definen el método de operación del Barristor y su estructura.

¿Y ahora qué? Samsung ha construido una puerta lógica básica para demostrar que el Barristor funciona correctamente y es capaz de funcionar a altas frecuencias de trabajo, abriendo la puerta al desarrollo de potentes microprocesadores que podrían superar la centena de GHz o llegar al THz en el futuro.


​


----------



## NarXEh (May 31, 2012)

Buenas!

Gracias por el aporte fogonazo, pero sinceramente voy a dar mi opinion.

Yo la verdad q dudo muchisimo que este tipo de tecnologias lleguen rapidamente a nuestros hogares (ya sea en forma de microprocesadores o a logica discreta).

Hace rato que estoy leyendo de este tipo de cosas (si mal no recuerdo el grafeno lo descubrieron en 2008) y desde ahi estan "revoleandonos" los cajones de fruta y verdura con todas sus capacidades que ya todos conocemos....

Hablemos consistentemente de microprocesadores. Por ahi lei varias ideas ingeniosas... transistores y tecnologia 3D, inclusion del grafeno con una velocidad alrededor de 1Thz (espero q ejecute a buena velocidad el crisis diran mas de uno), microprocesadores "opticos" (como si tuvieran fibra optica) pero la verdad es que ni INTEL ni AMD, ni ninguna empresa va a perder miles de millones de dolares en investigacion y desarrollo (I+D) para implementar este tipo de cosas. Alguien recuerda esa exposicion de Intel en el que presentaron un CPU que tenia como 1000 cores en su interior? que yo sepa recien vamos por 8 tirando para 12 nucleos...

El unico del que se que se puso las pilas con todo este tema es IBM q mostro una cpu de 100GHz, despues nada mas.

Ademas de todo esto que estoy argumentando mas arriba, todavia no se de ninguna empresa de semiconductores seria (ti, analog, fairchild, etc) que se les haya cantado empezar a trabajar con el grafeno (o talves es secreto por ahora) pero lo que yo calculo es que van a seguir fabricando BC548 y todos los transistores que ya conocemos.

Como muy rapido... recien veo esta tecnologia masomenos desarrollada por el 2030 (por ser generoso).

es solo una humilde opinion, ojala las computadoras sean mas rapidas, economicas y ecologicamente (en todos los factores posibles) mas rapidamente que la fecha que propuse y que me equivoque rotundamente. Gracias

saludos!


----------



## shadown (May 31, 2012)

No suelo seguir la corriente a los demas (soy un poco contreras, no lo niego), pero estoy de acuerdo con el compa;ero NarXeh, hay muchas nuevas tecnologias que podrian, literealmente revolucionar el area de electronica, imaginen un sistema capaz de trabajar 10 veces mas rapido que los sistemas actuales? mejores Ipads para todos, hehehe, pero aun asi, yo creo que esta tecnologia nos podria llegar en unos 5 o 7 a;os, despues de todo, hace una decada cosas tan sencillas como las camaras fotograficas usaban rollos de pelicula con rebelado quimico, ahora solo se venden camaras digitales con 10Mpx o mas, tendremos sistemas holograficos que aparecen en el aire sin nada mas en la siguiente decada??? habra que esperar. saludos.


----------



## chclau (Jun 1, 2012)

NarXEh dijo:


> Ademas de todo esto que estoy argumentando mas arriba, todavia no se de ninguna empresa de semiconductores seria (ti, analog, fairchild, etc) que se les haya cantado empezar a trabajar con el grafeno (o talves es secreto por ahora) pero lo que yo calculo es que van a seguir fabricando BC548 y todos los transistores que ya conocemos.
> 
> Como muy rapido... recien veo esta tecnologia masomenos desarrollada por el 2030 (por ser generoso).
> 
> ...


no discuto de las fechas... la verdad? no tengo idea.
Pero con respecto al grafeno, y TI, esto no es nada secreto:
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4213741/TI-growing-large-area-graphene


----------



## Basalto (Jun 8, 2012)

Yo cambien creo que a estas noticias no se debe de ser demasiada importancia. Alguien que no sepa como funciona el desarrollo de I+D, debe de estar saltando en el sillón. ¿Cuanta cosas que parecían prometedoras quedaron en el olvido?.
Según mi experiencia, la tecnología que revolucionó el mundo apareció casi de repente y sin darnos cuenta.
La primera vez que leí sobre el ordenador cuántico, fue en la mejor revista de ciencia y tecnología en español (Muy interesante) sobre el año 97 y predecía que existirían sobre el año 2015!!!!!

Aún estoy esperando!!!! 

Pensar en como va a ser el futuro y las tecnología que va a existir es una perdida de tiempo. Mirar Regreso al Futuro y observar como pensaban que viviríamos en siglo 21.


----------



## shadown (Jun 10, 2012)

Es cierto lo que dice basalto, desafortunadamente hay muchas tecnologias que revolucionarian al planeta entero si se siguieran investigan, pero desgraciadamente son pocas las compa;ias que deciden invertir en tecnologias que podrian, en cierta forma, hacerles perder dinero.

Como perder si invierten para ganar se podran preguntar, bueno eh aqui la paradora, si a ti te cuesta 5 pesos producir algo y lo vendes en 15, ya tienes lo que invertiste + ganancia, ademas de tener para seguir investigando, pero si tu desarrollas un proceso nuevo que te cuesta 1 peso y la competencia se entera de como hacerlo tendras que bajar tu precio de venta, ya no sera 15 pesos al publico aunque te cueste ahora, 1 peso en producirlo, tendras que bajarlo a 10 o incluso a 5 para competir en el mercado, en otras palabras estas perdiendo dinero.

Por eso mi estimado publico, algunas empresas prefieren seguir picando piedra con pico y pala, cuando podrian usar un martillo hidraulico para hacer lo mismo?


----------



## albertoxx (Jun 11, 2012)

Por lo que dice el tema pienso que primero le tenian que terminar de sacar el jugo al silicio antes de empezar a darle uso al grafeno, ademas ahora la batalla esta en los celulares y no en las computadoras donde el tama;o y velocidad son criticos y samsung le va a apostar a la investigacion segun cnn http://www.cnnexpansion.com/negocios/2012/01/17/samsung-va-con-todo-en-2012  ya me imagino con las patentes del grafeno en su poder.


----------



## 0110110h (Jun 20, 2012)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Gracias por el aporte fogonazo, pero sinceramente voy a dar mi opinion.
> 
> ...



jaja que conservador que sos loco por el 2030 te parece?? jaja el grafeno va a ser lo que hoy son las válvulas a los transistores!!!


----------



## NarXEh (Jun 22, 2012)

Buenas!



0110110h dijo:


> jaja que conservador que sos loco por el 2030 te parece?? jaja el grafeno va a ser lo que hoy son las válvulas a los transistores!!!



no me parece que estoy loco (va... solo un poquito ). Segun mi punto de vista, estamos a 8 años del 2020 y todavia no vi grandes avances... yo creo que para el 2030 la tecnologia ya este mas madura y por ahi empezariamos a ver cosas con grafeno (dios me escuche).

Me alegra mucho saber lo de texas instruments... no me habia enterado.

saludos!


----------



## Basalto (Jun 22, 2012)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas hablando del 2030, ¿crees que no hasta esa fecha no descubrirán al material o tecnología superior que deje el grafeno en la basura? Lo que significaría que nadie se acuerde de ese material.


----------



## NarXEh (Jun 22, 2012)

Buenas!



Basalto dijo:


> Estas hablando del 2030, ¿crees que no hasta esa fecha no descubrirán al material o tecnología superior que deje el grafeno en la basura? Lo que significaría que nadie se acuerde de ese material.



ustedes estan hablando de descubrimiento y yo estoy hablando mas desde el punto de la masificacion... ademas es lo que yo creo y desde mi punto de vista el cual ustedes pueden compartir o no.

saludos!

p.d.: encontre este enlace 

http://www.abc.es/20120621/ciencia/abci-logran-fabricar-grafeno-material-201206211049.html


----------

